# Art of Defense interventi difensivi più belli



## Torros (6 Settembre 2016)

si parla sempre degli attaccanti ma vorrei parlare adesso degli interventi difensivi più belli che ricordate.


alcuni che ricordo io

[MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] I video non vanno mai al primo post. E' una regola chiara. Peraltro non sono ammessi così manco i links di youtube. C'è l'icona per postarli direttamente!


----------

